# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة هذه القصة ؟

## احمد ابو انس

القصيدة العصماء لأمير المؤمنين سيدنا على بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه رابع الخلفاء الراشدين 

من أجمل وأعذب ما قيل عن الدنيا


جاء رجل إلى أمير المؤمنين علي 
بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وقال : يا إمام لقد اشتريت داراً وأرجو أن تكتب لي عقد شرائها بيدك ، فنظر علي رضي الله عنه إليه بعينِ الحكمة فوجد الدنيا قد تربَّعت على عرش قلبه وملكت عليه أقطار نفسه 
فكتب قائلاً يريد أن يُذِكّره بالدار الباقية ، كتب بعدما حمد الله وأثنى عليه

أما بعد :

فقد اشترى ميت من ميت داراً في بلد المذنبين وسكَّةِ الغافلين لها أربعة حدود ، الحدَّ الأول ينتهي إلى الموت والثاني ينتهي إلى القبر والثالث ينتهي إلى الحساب والرابع ينتهي إما إلى الجنة وإما إلى النار فبكى الرجل بكاءً مُراً وعلم أنَّ أمير المؤمنين أراد أن يكشف الحُجَبَ الكثيفة عن قلبه الغافل فقال : 
يا امير المؤمنين 
أُشهد الله أني قد تصدَّقت بداري على أبناء السبيل ، فقال له علي رضي الله عنه هذه القصيدة العصماء :


النفسُ تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت 
              أنَّ السعادة فيها ترك ما فيــها 

لا دارٌ للمرءِ بعد الموت يسكُنها 
              إلا التي كانَ قبـل الموتِ بانيـها 

فإن بناها بخير طاب مسكنُه 
           وإن بناها بشر خـــــــاب بانيـــها 

أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعُها 
               ودورنا لخراب الدهـــر نبنـيــها 

أين الملوك التي كانت مسلطنةً 
          حتى سقاها بكأس الموت ساقيــها 

فكم مدائنٍ في الآفاق قد بنيت 
          أمست خرابا وأفنى الموتُ أهليـــها 

لا تركِنَنَّ إلى الدنيا وما فيها 
             فالموت لا شـــك يُفنينا ويُفنيــها 

لكل نفس وان كانت على وجلٍ 
               من المَنِيَّةِ آمــــــالٌ تقويـــــــها 

المرء يبسطها والدهر يقبضُها 
           والنفس تنشرها والموت يطويـــــها 

إنما المكارم أخلاقٌ مطهرةٌ 
              الدين أولها والعقـــــــل ثانيـــها 

والعلم ثالثها والحلم رابعها 
        والجود خامسها والفضل سادســها 

والبر سابعها والشكر ثامنها 
            والصبر تاسعها واللين باقيـــــها 

والنفس تعلم أنى لا أصادقها 
             ولست ارشدُ إلا حين اعصيــــها 

واعمل لدارٍ رضوانُ خازنها 
             والجار احمد والرحمن ناشيــها 

قصورها ذهب والمسك طينتها 
               والزعفران حشيشٌ نابتٌ فيــها 

أنهارها لبنٌ محضٌ ومن عسل 
         والخمر يجري رحيقاً في مجاريــها 

والطير تجري على الأغصان عاكفةً 
            تسبحُ الله جهراً في مغانيـــــــها 

من يشتري الدار في الفردوس يعمرها 
                بركعةٍ في ظلام الليل يحييها.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للرفع

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وقد جاء السؤال عنها هنا.http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2069398

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87719
وفي الملتقى كان السؤال عنها ولاإجابة ؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107110
وهنا أيضا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

فيه أبيات من الديوان المنسوب لعلي رضي الله عنه .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ونسبة الديوان إليه فيه نظر .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ولم أجده حتى في نهج البلاغة ، على أنه يجمع كلام علي رضي الله عنه ، وما فيه ـ أعني نهج البلاغة ـ من كلام ، لا يثبت أيضا كثير منه .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاك مثله أبا أنس .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*قصة مكذوبة عن علي [ أنه كتب لرجل عقد شراء بيت وفيها أبيات مطلعها : النفس تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت ...]*


*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه*
*أما بعد :*
*انتشرت رسالة مكذوبة لا أصل لها بين الناس وهي كالآتي*

*[ ‏‏‏ذهب رجل إلى سيدنا الإمام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه*
*ليكتب له عقد بيت،*
*فنظر الإمام رضي الله عنه إلى الرجل*
*فوجد أن الدنيا متربعة على قلبه*
*فكتب*
*اشترى ميت من ميت بيتاً*
*في دار المذنبين له أربعة حدود*
*الحد الأول يؤدي إلى الموت*
*والحد الثاني يؤدي إلى القبر*
*والحد الثالث يؤدي إلى الحساب*
*والحد الرابع يؤدي إما للجنة وإما للنار*
*فقال الرجل للإمام علي رضي الله عنه*
*ما هذا .. جئت لتكتب لي عقد بيت،*
*فكتبت لي عقد مقبرة*
*فقال له سيدنا الإمام علي*
*رضي الله عنه*
*النفـس تبكـي على الدنيـا وقد علمـت*
*أن السـعادة فيـها ترك ما فيـــها*
*لا دار للـمرء بعــد المـوت يسكنـها*
*إلا التي كان قبل المـوت بانيـــها*
*فإن بنـاها بخـير طـاب مسـكـنه*
*وإن بنـاهـا بشــــر خـــاب بانيـــــها*
*أمــوالنـا لــذوي المـيراث نجــمعها*
*ودورنـا لخــراب الــدهر نبنيــها*
*أين المـــلوك التــي كانــت مســلطنــة*
*حتى ســقاها بكـأس المـوت ساقـيـها*
*فـــكم مـــدائن فــي الآفـــاق قد بنيت*
*أمست خــرابا وأفنــى المــوت أهليــها*
*لا تــركـنن إلـى الــدنيـا ومـــا فيــها*
*فالـمــوت لاشــــك يفـنيـنا ويفـنيـــها*
*لكــــل نفــس وإن كــانــت علـى وجـل*
*مــن الـمـنـية آمـــــال تقـــويــــها*
*الــمرء يبـسطها والــدهر يقبضـــها*
*والنفـس تنشرهــا والمـوت يطويـها*
*إن المـــكارم أخــلاق مطــهــرة*
*الديـــن أولــــهـــــا والعــقــــل ثانيـــــها*
*والعـــلم ثـــالثـــها والحلم رابعها*
*والجود خامسها والفــضل سادســــها*
*والبــر ســـــابـعهـا والشـكـر ثامنها*
*والصبر تاسعــهـا والليــن باقيـــها*
*والنــفــس تعـلــــم أنـي لا أصـادقــها*
*ولسـت أرشــد إلا حين أعصيــــــها*
*واعمــل لـــــدار غد رضــــوان خازنها*
*والجار أحمــد والرحمن ناشيــها*
*قصــورها ذهــب والمسك طيــنتـها*
*والزعفــران ربيـــــــع نابــت فيـــــها*
*أنــــهارها لبــن محض ومن عـســـل*
*والخمر يجري رحيقــا في مجاريها*
*والـــطيـر تجــري على الأغصان عاكـــفة*
*تسبــح الله جهراً في مغـــانيهـــا*
*مـن يشـتري الدار في الفــردوس يعمرها*
*بــركعة في ظــلام الليــل يحييهــــا*
*فقال الرجل لسيدنا الإمام علي*
*رضي الله عنهاكتب أنني وهبتها لله ورسوله] انتهى وبعضهم يزيد فيها وينقص*
*وهذا كذب لا أصل له ولا وجود ولم يكن الناس يكتبون ما يسمى بعقد بيع البيت آنذاك*
*مما يدل على نكارة وكذب هذه الحكاية*
*وكذلك الأبيات لم أقف على من أسندها عن علي رضي الله عنه ووجدت من نسبها لعلي زين العابدين ومن نسبها لابن المبارك وبعضهم يقول قال بعض الحكماء*
*وقد نسب الراغب الأصبهاني في محاضرات الأدباء مطلعها إلى سابق البربري الزاهد الذي عاش في زمن عمر بن عبد العزيز*
*والمهم : أني لم أقف على شيء يثبت صحة هذه الأبيات عن علي رضي الله عنه*
*أما القصة فلا أصل لها ولا وجود إلا بين الناس في هذه الأزمان خصوصاً القصاصين ودعاة الشاشات والمنشدين الذي يرددونها ويتغنون بها جازمين بنسبتها لعلي وكأنها في صحيح البخاري !!*
*ولم أقف عليها في أي كتاب من الكتب المتقدمة ولا نحوها*
*فلا يجوز نشر هذه القصة بين المسلمين إلا لبيان أنها مكذوبة على علي رضي الله عنه وأرضاه*


*هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

http://la-tnshor.blogspot.com/2014/0...post_6009.html

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------

